# UK Surf Rods (AFAW, Century, ZZiplex)



## The Crew

Ok guys, what's the scoup on these rods? Why have the imports stopped?

Anyone know if a person can order one themselves from the UK?

Thanks.


----------



## Mark G

Century can still be purchased from a US distributor-- Hatteras Jack in North Carolina.

I don't know the current situation with AFAW so can't comment on availability of those.

Zziplex can be ordered from the UK, as far as I know there isn't an established US distributor and hasn't been, but orders can be placed directly with Zziplex or purchased from a UK outlet/distributor. I use UK hooks for Zziplex purchases. Not all UK distributors will ship internationally-- for instance Summerlands won't sell outside the UK.

Century can also be purchased from UK outfits such as Spotty Dog tackle.


----------



## Hudak

I ordered a Century from over seas. I know different tackle shops have different policies, but after the 150 or so in shipping, and then a month or so later, the duty bill, I didn't really save anything over going with Hatteras Jack's. That is for a Century TT-R based on what Ryan quoted me at the time. 

Zziplex, AFAW you are going to have to go over seas and find someone to ship them. Mark is "spot on" with his post.


----------



## Hooked Up

ive got a 12 foot afaw casting i might let go of


----------



## LarryB

Mark,

Isn't Charlie P. a Zziplex distributor and I believe that Big Dave up in Mass. was also. 

LarryB


----------



## Mark G

LarryB said:


> Mark,
> 
> Isn't Charlie P. a Zziplex distributor and I believe that Big Dave up in Mass. was also.
> 
> LarryB


If they are they aren't shown on the Zziplex site as such.

I know Charlie does a lot of business with Terry (Zziplex) and occasionally has the spare rod or two available for resale. Unless you catch Charlie when he is placing an order, I don't think he handles individual orders , the way a typical distributor would. It may still be worth checking with him just to see what he has on hand or might be waiting for. Keep in mind if you want something specific and it is not in stock-- the wait to have something built up can be substantial.

The only known US tackle company that claimed to be a Zziplex dealer was Merrick Tackle-- and they are a wholesaler selling only to licensed dealers-- they don't actually stock Zziplex inventory but I understand they will place orders-- again the wait can be substantial.


----------



## jlentz

Mark G said:


> The only known US tackle company that claimed to be a Zziplex dealer was Merrick Tackle-- and they are a wholesaler selling only to licensed dealers-- they don't actually stock Zziplex inventory but I understand they will place orders-- again the wait can be substantial.


I had a Zziplex blank on back order from them for over a year, this was about 4 or 5 years ago. I was just placing an order with them Monday and I asked about the Zziplex and Cono-Flex blanks thay had listed in their catolog and if they would ever carry them again. They said they would not as it was too expensive to do so. 
Crew, are you looking for a specific Zziplex blank? If so I have about half a dozen or so that I have not found time to build if the price is right I may let some go.

John


----------



## fish bucket

interesting that this subject came up
i'm looking for a century rod or blank and it's not going well.
a century sport,match,super match or something very comparable.
an older blank or used finished rod is what i prefer as i am going to fish with it not tournament cast.
i know the value is high on them but some prices i was quoted were ridiculous!
i have'nt found any usa rods comparable in action to the imports...wish i could as i'd rather buy american.


----------



## blacksand

Give Richard a call at Spotty Dogg Takle. He is a pleasure to work with. I've purchased four rods from him. If it's in stock, your order usually goes out the next day. Shimano offers a nice heaver as well. It's called an Aspire which comes in 13 and 14 feet. You can purchase a Century Kompressor SS for under 450.00. Check them out


----------



## The Crew

Towards the end of next summer we'll be at the end of our self-imposed max savings period and I wanted to treat myself to an import or two. I know for certain I want a 13'4 AFAW Match. Was also planning to get a similar rod from either Century or Zziplex. Both would be paired with one of the ABU 6500's. I've already started my search to know where and how much just can't seem to find any US distributors who have them and wanted to know what happened? I know the Surf fishing market is the smallest fishing segment guess there's not enough business to support distributors keeping a stock of overseas stuff.

Appreciate the help and I guess when I'm ready next summer I'll post to see if anyone is wanting to let go of one of theirs first.


----------



## Kwesi W.

Im a PROUD owner of all three brands you mentioned, and I must say all three brands are the BOMB.. However when dealing with those brands you have to remember the Warranty isn't like it would be with St. Croix, G Loomis, etc... You may have to spend up to $100 to get your damaged rod shipped back just to get a replacement. When Tommy sold AFAW it wasnt an issue but now it may be more of a headache I imagine. Century may be the exception since Ryan deals with them.


----------



## Mark G

fish bucket said:


> interesting that this subject came up
> i'm looking for a century rod or blank and it's not going well.
> a century sport,match,super match or something very comparable.
> an older blank or used finished rod is what i prefer as i am going to fish with it not tournament cast.
> i know the value is high on them but some prices i was quoted were ridiculous!
> i have'nt found any usa rods comparable in action to the imports...wish i could as i'd rather buy american.



That could be tough-- if you are after a model not currently in production then you will have to see if you can get lucky in the secondary (used) market.

THe compressor sport and super sport make nice fishing rods, FWIW


----------



## Mark G

The Crew said:


> Towards the end of next summer we'll be at the end of our self-imposed max savings period and I wanted to treat myself to an import or two. I know for certain I want a 13'4 AFAW Match. Was also planning to get a similar rod from either Century or Zziplex. Both would be paired with one of the ABU 6500's. I've already started my search to know where and how much just can't seem to find any US distributors who have them and wanted to know what happened? I know the Surf fishing market is the smallest fishing segment guess there's not enough business to support distributors keeping a stock of overseas stuff.
> 
> Appreciate the help and I guess when I'm ready next summer I'll post to see if anyone is wanting to let go of one of theirs first.


If it is AFAW you are after I think you are going to have to see about importing one for yourself-- it's going to be expensive when you add in overseas shipping and duty fees.

Not to bad mouth AFAW but the word I got was they wanted to jack the prices to a point that there was no money left in it for the distributor,, withouth them having to price the rod out of a reasonable customer end point price.-- The one remaining distributor out of Florida may have dropped them from his line up, not positive on that tho.

You might get lucky and spot a used match for sale in the marketplace at some point-- keep an eye on that,, but keep in mind-- if one gets posted you need to be ready to pull the trigger-- I suspect availability is going to be very limited in the future.


----------



## fish bucket

mark g,all 3 models are still in production.i have tried the match and super match and liked the action on both.the sport is supposed to be of similar action.would like to try a kompressor before buying.

kmw21230,any chance you want to unload 1 of the centurys?


----------



## The Crew

Mark G said:


> If it is AFAW you are after I think you are going to have to see about importing one for yourself-- it's going to be expensive when you add in overseas shipping and duty fees.
> 
> Not to bad mouth AFAW but the word I got was they wanted to jack the prices to a point that there was no money left in it for the distributor,, withouth them having to price the rod out of a reasonable customer end point price.-- The one remaining distributor out of Florida may have dropped them from his line up, not positive on that tho.
> 
> You might get lucky and spot a used match for sale in the marketplace at some point-- keep an eye on that,, but keep in mind-- if one gets posted you need to be ready to pull the trigger-- I suspect availability is going to be very limited in the future.


That's probably why the only two distributors I knew of Tommy & Steve stopped selling them. I found the two I like AFAW Match & Century Tornado. I'm tempted to cajole the Mrs into letting me get one. Yeah, I'll be ready if I see one locally. I priced both new about $450 shipped. However, I have NO clue what the duty would be. Gonna post a separate question on that.

Thank you very, very much guys for all the input! Really gave me an idea how to make this happen.


----------



## Kwesi W.

fish bucket said:


> kmw21230,any chance you want to unload 1 of the centurys?


I only have one Century and its my field rod..


----------



## Hooked Up

keep in mind there was a design change in this category of rods 2009 i believe.....i have the newest version of the tip tornado sport and is my favorite 8 to 10 rod....u may wanna make sure which version your after or you could be disappointed


----------



## surf rat

*A.f.a.w.*

I thought those things were built in China. I am almost certain they are. They may be imported to the U.K. but I don't think they are built there.


----------



## Mark G

surf rat said:


> I thought those things were built in China. I am almost certain they are. They may be imported to the U.K. but I don't think they are built there.


I believe that to be true.


----------



## Mark G

The Crew said:


> That's probably why the only two distributors I knew of Tommy & Steve stopped selling them. I found the two I like AFAW Match & Century Tornado. I'm tempted to cajole the Mrs into letting me get one. Yeah, I'll be ready if I see one locally. I priced both new about $450 shipped. However, I have NO clue what the duty would be. Gonna post a separate question on that.
> 
> Thank you very, very much guys for all the input! Really gave me an idea how to make this happen.



The duty charge is a percentage of the rod value and is usually based on the insurance-- I think the shipper has to post the value when it goes out with the carrier. Some carriers pay the duty free for you upfront and then collect when they deliver the rod to you. Other wise it would have to sit in customs until you sent in the duty fee and would cause back up on deliveries.

Duty fees aren't terrible but do add to the cost, I think I paid between 40 and 50 bucks in duty fees on the last one I had shipped-- the actual shipping and insurance add more to the cost -- a lot more-- than the duty fee. The best way to defray shipping cost is by trying to find some one else that wants to place an order at the same time-- your average shipping costs go down if you can ship more than one rod at a time.


----------



## The Crew

Thanks for the help guys. Really great info. Can't wait to get one.


----------



## keef

Spotty dog tackle are a very reliable company, and have a great range of uk style and european style rods
Veals tackle in Bristol UK are also a great, helpfull company to deal with. Worth looking at their range of tackle too.


----------



## fish bucket

have checked out both those shops.
shipping to america raises cost dramatically!


----------



## IRL Stephen

Lads if you ever want a 2nd hand or new zziplexs or centurys let me know ill get you what you want and send it as a gift so you dont get screwed on customs. It might help on the costs and if im ever looking for something from the usa id ask for the same... just an idea


----------



## fish bucket

darn nice offer
may take you up on it someday


----------



## RocknReds

All this talk of British rods on a board sponored by an American that has his own line of excellent rods that don't cost anywhere near the British stuff is very confusing. Why pay more for rods that don't perform as well as the Tommy Farmer line and the warranty is right here in the states and easy to get along with quick response time. Why not support one of our own?


----------



## surf rat

*British rods*

Why don't you ask Tommy what he throws in competition?


----------



## blacksand

Well, because it's all about personal preference. I wanted to check out the uk market because they have a larger surf market than the u.s. I think most u.s. Rods are manufactured overseas. Besides, tommy has his own series, but he also has a bunch of u.k. Rods as well. Some of us on this site are tackle junkies.


----------



## Tacpayne

surf rat said:


> Why don't you ask Tommy what he throws in competition?


This is basically a stupid comment, plain and simple. He throws a DISTANCE rod in his compititions that was designed for distance, not fishing. When he fishes he fishes with his line of rods. I personally use a century for distance, and have fished it before, but it is better suited on the field for me. The way you are making this sound ,its like you dont think Tommy supports his own brand. Im sure if he wanted to sell about 10 rods total, he would have developed a distance rod and used it in compititions. You guys must not realize what a really small niche the US distance casting group is.


----------



## fish bucket

amen


----------



## Tommy

surf rat said:


> Why don't you ask Tommy what he throws in competition?


SR,

I can answer that.

I cast either Zziplex or Century. It really depends on how I'm casting and what is working for me on a given day.

The Cast Pro Series rods are fishing rods. They are NOT all out tournament rods. With Century and Zziplex already producing top notch tourney rods I just could not justify the R&D along with the minimum rod order that it would require to put a CPS tourney rod out there. If you take all of the tournament casters in the USA and _assumed_ that I could get one in each of there hands (that wouldn't happen, there are hardcore Zziplex and Century guys out there) I'd be looking at about 50 rods max. It is just not worth the time, effort and money to do it.

That being said, I have thrown the 13' 6-10 in excess of 750' during testing. That was with a tuned 5500 abu, .31 mm line and a 150g sinker. This is about 95% of the performance that I would expect out of the 14' (plus reducer) zzippy or century with same conditions. In all honesty, many tournament casters would be better off throwing a rod _like_ the CPS 13' 6-10, or even the 3-6. Lots of guys are over-rodded, and have trouble bending the top level tourney rods. 

Your implication here seems to be that if the CPS rods were all that great then I would be throwing my own rods in tournament instead of Zippys or Centurys. They are tools for a different job, fishing. 

My rods are fishing rods that offer high performance at a significantly lower cost than the tourney rods. 

Give them a try, you may be surprised.

Tommy


----------



## surf rat

*Zziplex are great fishing rods*

I have caught many a Drum and Striper on a Straight Eight. It is a great eight and bait rod. I have also caught a lot of Stripers with plugs on a Power-Tex Bass. The Zziplex Bass is most likely the most desireable striper plug rod on the planet. I am not bashing your rods. I hear people like them. I know Zziplex pretty much dominate the distance world. I am just saying a Zziplex is not just a distance rod. Not for everyone very expensive but the quality is there. They make some great fishing rods. I have fished them off and on for 25 years. I have at one time or another owned and fished with about everything they make. I have owned five Primo Synchro's and at one time I had six Power-Tex Bass all built with low riders. I have caught a lot of fish on Zziplex rods. I am sure your rods are real nice as well .


----------



## Tommy

I have nothing but the utmost respect for Terry Carroll. He is the most talented rod manufacturer in the world. I had the honor of spending a day with Terry at the Zziplex factory in the summer of 09. When you buy a zziplex rod, you are getting a rod that is handmade by Terry himself.

They are GREAT fishing rods. The problem with them for most USA fishermen is cost. For those that money is not an issue then I would HIGHLY recommend zziplex rods. 

I do not claim my rods to be on par with Zziplex. They are high quality rods that are mass produced, not handbuilt by Terry Carroll.

I comes down to cost and availability.

Tommy


----------



## surf rat

*Tommy*

You seem to be a good guy yourself. I respect your casting ability as well. I hope you sell a ton of rods.


----------



## SNDFLEE

Tommy's a great guy ! He will not hesitate to stop what he is doing to answer questions give pointers what ever. I would bet if the economy and the access issues at Hatteras weren't in the toilet he would have ALREADY sold a bunch of rods. His 6-10 will be my next rod no doubt!


----------



## Charlie2

*AFAW Rods*

AFAW rods are being imported again.

I can't post a link, but if you send me a PM, I can provide information. C2


----------



## RocknReds

Surf Rat: I used to own both a straight 8 and a Powertex Bass. Good rods -except for the price. You might find out that Tommys rods are better at a much better price (I've thrown them all and caught fish on them all - favorite is the 13' 3-6oz). For all out distance casting tournaments - the British rods give you a small % of more distance at a really big price. I've caught many drum on tournament rods and they all do good at casting, but suck on bringing the fish in to the beach compared to true fishing rods. BTW - the Straight 8 and the Powertex Bass are fishing rods and not really distance rods.


----------



## The Crew

It's just funny how when someone whats a Daiwa others will bash them for not wanting a Shimano. Some of us love fishing and love fishing gear. Why do you think ebay is littered with Vintage rods and reels for sale?

Others have their preferences. And there is nothing wrong with that.

Others WANT to experience high end gear. There's nothing wrong with that either.

Bottom line, why bash? To each his own. A sport or hobby like fishing is supposed to be fun. If A has fun fishing with a line attached to a stick and B wants a ZZiplex with a Van Stall why bash either guy? They are both having fun the way they want to have fun.


----------



## jeseybassguide

try veals and gerrys of morecombe.
import taxes and delivery duties are a rip off i know but if you want the best you have to pay for it.
Try the new centurys ccld. awesome.
Anyfishanywhere are ok but they are not out anout distance rods.
Best distance chucker ever built is still the 13'6" zziplex bullet.
Wind it up and your looking at 260meters plus!!!


----------

